# Time to buy ticlets?



## mtrivedi (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi all! We are really getting exciting about the Performance delivery, its set for Feb 25th! But my other half and I have to take off work the day of delivery (Monday) and have to tell our employers in the next few days obviously. I want to know is it OK to go ahead and make the airline reservations and tell the boss??/ I know the web site says dont make travel arrangmets until 2 weeks prior, but we can't give such short notice to our partners....sorry if this has been asked already!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## cjfreitag (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd say the short answer is to go ahead and make your plans as long as you are comfortable with the possibility that they might change. In my case, I used miles for the airline tickets so I wasn't worried about that. It depends too on where your car is in production/transit/etc.

I'm like you...I couldn't wait until 2 weeks before! My wife and I just got back from our trip last night after 1000 miles of driving and many, many smiles!


----------



## DBville (Sep 2, 2007)

I told my boss about as soon as I got the date - good thing too - he tried to schedule a meeting on those days. Tickets...once you know how much time is between boat docking and PCD, you have an idea of how tight it is. If you have a couple of weeks, pretty safe. If just a week, and anything goes wrong at the VPC/customs, it might be delayed. But, very few PCDs are delayed once the car gets on the boat. Go ahead and make your reservations if it saves you money.


----------



## mtrivedi (Nov 26, 2007)

*Thx*

Thx, Ill go ahead and book em....Im counting down the days


----------

